# CHARTER VIP CHRISTMAS PHOTO COMPETITION



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

* Fertility Friends is launching a 
Christmas photo competition 
for Charter  VIPs! *









*We will be judging the best decorated Christmas tree!







So get polishing your baubles















and















brushing your tinsel!

















[size=15pt]Competition opens on Saturday 1st December  and closes on Saturday 22nd December. 

The winner will be announced on Christmas Eve









1st Prize "Making Babies the Hard Way"   CLICK HERE   

& 100,000 Credits 

2nd Prize 50,000 Credits

3rd Prize 25,000 Credits










All entrants will each get 1000 credits  
So....
what are you waiting for?
Get decorating those trees! 


[size=15pt]Don't know what a Charter VIP is?
~ More space in your instant messaging box
~ Mood Bears
~ Access to Staff games Arcade
~ Your very own picture album (public or private) in the FF Gallery...and much more...
~ Want to use FF's very own Fun Shop? 
~ Would you like to send your FF friends virtual gifts like our beautiful boxed flowers?
~ How about owning your very own virtual pet?
...like a cute little bunny...
...or maybe a lion...
or how about an elephant!?

Want to know more? ​   CLICK HERE   ​

If you need any help in uploading your photo's   CLICK HERE
Only 1 entry per member
The photo has to be an original and not one copied from the web.
The photo with the most votes will win.
In the event of a tie Admin will have the deciding vote.
Admin's decision is final.
​

GOOD LUCK!  







*​


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*







10 DAYS TO GO!*[/move]


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn I wasnt going to do a tree this year as we are away,
but I think I am going to HAVE to now  

Anyone else


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Amanda won lasts years didnt she ?
am putting mine up 1st Dec 1st ime ever b4 the 12th !!!!!!!!!!!
Dizzi i bet u cant w8 till u go to Canada


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou F said:


> Amanda won lasts years didnt she ?
> am putting mine up 1st Dec 1st ime ever b4 the 12th !!!!!!!!!!!
> Dizzi i bet u cant w8 till u go to Canada


29 DAYS - NOT THAT I'M COUNTING  sorry for the caps


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*







9 DAYS TO GO!*[/move]


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*







8 DAYS TO GO!*[/move]


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*me me me! I'll enter!  Thanks for the heads up Dizzi  I'll be putting mine up next Saturday (1st) cant wait!

*


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*







6 DAYS TO GO!*[/move]


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*







5 DAYS TO GO!*[/move]


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*







3 DAYS TO GO!*[/move]


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*







1 DAY TO GO!*[/move]


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Mrs Chaos

Do we send our Chrstmas tree pics to you?

Don't know if this one counts as it's the base of the tree - but may get points for cuteness  

Blu


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

can I enter  

Or am I too late?  

Jo xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sunshine, I don't think your entry will qualify as it is a picture from the web ......



> If you need any help in uploading your photo's CLICK HERE
> Only 1 entry per member
> _*The photo has to be an original and not one copied from the web.*_
> The photo with the most votes will win.
> ...


It needs to be your own pictures Hun 

x x x


----------



## Sunshine73 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ha ha - it was worth a try  

I wasn't entering for any reason other than it mde me laugh. I'm far too disorganised to have already bought my tree... give me a week or so and I'll see what I can do!!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

What a cutie Charlie is - Lovely photo xx 

I'll try and put one on once I have my tree up.  XX


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Blu - that photo is absolutely gorgeous!!

Putting our tree up on Sayurday so will post a pic then (I don't think a pic of a tree in a box in the garage will win many votes  )


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Here are the photos of my christmas tree that we put up today. What would usually have been a very exciting occasion was actually a very sad occasion as some of you will know it should have been our first christmas with our twin boys Jake and Ben. Anyway we decided to decorate the tree in white and blue in memory of our very special boys. We have a few decorations with there names on that have pride of place on the tree.


















Hayley x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hayley     They look lovely 

Yoda, wooooah! Your tree is moving F.A.S.T!  

I will upload when i can - how do i make it small? 

xx*


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

There is a bit of a story to this tree. Had a laugh with my mate about getting a white feather tree on Sat. Yesterday I went out and got one and picked up what I thought was a normal green tree   Think it worked out quite well


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

OMG Fluffs   Fab tree, just make sure A doesn't get in there, you will never find him again  
Forgot to mention earlier, love the decs for the boys Hayley


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Shell, he hates the feel of the tree and the tinsel so they are safe - it's just the baubles he wants          Love your XXX tree, it's fab!  

Hayley, what a lovely tree, and so special too    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Girls im really sorry but I am having to remove your pics  

Can you please email [email protected] with your pictures as we will upload them on the voting gallery board.

Sorry 

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry Deb, have shrunk it a bit and emailed it now


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm not a charter VIP as my paypal account is playing up (AGAIN!!!!!    ) Can't you do a comp for non-VIPs?


Tina xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Tina
Sorry you're having problems with your paypal account  Have you been to technical support to see if there is any advice there?
This is only open to Charters sorry hunni, but I'm sure there will be other competitions for everyone in the New Year 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*VOTING OPENS 
SATURDAY 22ND DECEMBER!
GET YOUR ENTRY IN BY THEN!*​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

My piccy is has been sent


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)




----------

